# Competitive traditional shooting



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

My dad and I like to go to the range and shoot our flint and cap lock muzzleloaders. He is not able to hunt anymore due to health reasons. We were thinking about entering some kind of competition shoot but searching the web has not produced much nearby. Anybody know of any shoots for these types of firearms in Utah?


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I think there is a monthly shoot in Odgen at Ft. Buenaventura, not sure what weekend. I think it's the second Saturday. I believe it's a blanket shoot, where you bring a $10 prize. For more of compitition shooting. I think you would have to wait for a Rendezvous. I think most are done in the state for the year. Next one I'm aware of is Easter, once again a Buenaventura.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

There is the Utah mountain man shoots that only traditional black powder firearms may be used. They have rifle, pistol, and shotgun events. I have been to the one in Dog valley West of Nephi but that was a very long time ago, and they are way fun. I'll try to get the right name and a contact #.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The muzzle-loader club that meets on the 3rd Thursday every month at the P.G. Sportsmen club. 600 East Center Pleasant Grove. would be a great source of information.


----------

